# Banner at bottom stays put



## Jevans6525 (Feb 18, 2016)

Lately whenever I change channels or do pretty much anything the banner at the bottom of the screen does not go off the screen. I need to press the clear button to remove it. Is there a setting I can invoke to have it disappear after a set time? Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Jevans6525 said:


> Lately whenever I change channels or do pretty much anything the banner at the bottom of the screen does not go off the screen. I need to press the clear button to remove it. Is there a setting I can invoke to have it disappear after a set time? Anyone else having this issue?


Have you rebooted the unit yet? that's usually the first step for transient weird issues.


----------



## Jevans6525 (Feb 18, 2016)

dianebrat said:


> Have you rebooted the unit yet? that's usually the first step for transient weird issues.


Duh, I cannot believe I did not do that. Told the wife a hundred times to always reboot anything when it is acting weird. Thanks for the suggestion, it works fine now 😀😀😀


----------



## AEmedic (Feb 6, 2016)

I am having the same issue but rebooting my TiVo has had no affect, it still displays the banner until I clear it…frustrating!


----------

